# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Calgary Pastor ORDERS Cops OUT of Church

## El Guapo

https://twitter.com/Mrtdogg/status/1378443481115459592

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),darroll (04-07-2021),East of the Beast (04-06-2021),Hillofbeans (04-03-2021),Lone Gunman (04-03-2021),Rutabaga (04-03-2021),Trinnity (04-03-2021),WarriorRob (04-03-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

part 2 

https://twitter.com/Mrtdogg/status/1378443966975258624

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Rutabaga (04-03-2021),WarriorRob (04-03-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

ok, what did the police want?

just curious...

----------

Brat (04-06-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

btw, typical prog female,,all mouth with big males to protect her...

"i am woman, hear me squeek!!!"

----------

Brat (04-06-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

BC has been pretty tame in the fascism department compared to other provinces, but they just slapped another big lockdown order on Friday.
 It's also not lost on me that this and other of these breaches have coincided with religious observances. _Christian ones._

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),Rutabaga (04-03-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> ok, what did the police want?
> 
> just curious...


To shut the church and bully/fine/arrest it's parishioners.


I'm going to have to find out who this guy is. He's a standout.

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),Rutabaga (04-03-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

His name is Artur Pawlowski. He and his brother escaped from Poland when it was behind the iron curtain. He runs a street ministry in Calgary and has been fighting the tyrants for a while, evidently.

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),Northern Rivers (04-04-2021),OneDumbBlonde (04-04-2021),Rutabaga (04-06-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

God bless him.

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),El Guapo (04-04-2021),Rutabaga (04-06-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

OUT - IMMEDIATELY! Pastor Shuts Down Attempt to End Church Service

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),Dumbass (04-04-2021),nonsqtr (04-04-2021),OneDumbBlonde (04-04-2021),Rutabaga (04-06-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

Good on him.  :Thumbsup:

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),OneDumbBlonde (04-04-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Chicken shit thug cops.

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),El Guapo (04-04-2021),Northern Rivers (04-04-2021),OneDumbBlonde (04-04-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

Evil mask mandates and oppression. In this day and age....it's beyond disgusting; it's plain evil. Evil can't be allowed inside a Church !!!

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),darroll (04-07-2021),Northern Rivers (04-04-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

The video has gone viral it's all over twitter

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),Northern Rivers (04-04-2021),OneDumbBlonde (04-04-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> The video has gone viral it's all over twitter


Indeed, it is!!! I inadvertently started another thread on it before I saw it, here. (Thank, Trinnity...)

I'm waiting for Donald Trump's remarks...but...they've shut down the First Amendment for him, didn't they???

He called it perfectly, too. Every word. I was waiting...expecting...some foul epithets ('cause I'd be spewing) but, he held his tongue and just limited his very real anger...ire...to speaking in no uncertain terms.

THIS is a true American hero, IMO...... :Headbang:

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),El Guapo (04-04-2021),OneDumbBlonde (04-04-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Chicken shit thug cops.


I disagree. From the look of them...they didn't want to be there and do that. That c*nt was the social justice warrior. She was NO different than that other SJC/word that got in Senator Cruz' face down on the border demanding he...a freaking US Senator...leave.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> THIS is a true American hero, IMO......


We could use more of them like him, down here.

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),El Guapo (04-06-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> Indeed, it is!!! I inadvertently started another thread on it before I saw it, here. (Thank, Trinnity...)
> 
> I'm waiting for Donald Trump's remarks...but...they've shut down the First Amendment for him, didn't they???
> 
> He called it perfectly, too. Every word. I was waiting...expecting...some foul epithets ('cause I'd be spewing) but, he held his tongue and just limited his very real anger...ire...to speaking in no uncertain terms.
> 
> THIS is a true American hero, IMO......


This happened in Calgary

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> This happened in Calgary


True Albertan hero.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),El Guapo (04-06-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

*'Unbelievable sick, evil people!' Pastor goes nuclear on 'Nazi' cops*https://www.wnd.com/2021/04/unbeliev...sharingbuttons





> "Out!" shouted Artur Pawlowski, pastor of the Cave of Adullam Church in Calgary, Alberta, Canada. "Nazis are not welcome here! Do not come back you Nazi psychopaths. Unbelievable sick, evil people. Intimidating people in a church during the Passover! You Gestapo, Nazi, communist fascists! Don't you dare come back here!"
> 
> ...
> 
> "I don't want to hear a word. Out! Out! Out of this property immediately, until you come back with a warrant  out!"


This was in Canada. We need more of this in the US.

----------

BooBoo (04-05-2021),Brat (04-06-2021),darroll (04-07-2021),donttread (04-06-2021),El Guapo (04-06-2021),Lone Gunman (04-05-2021),Quark (04-05-2021),WarriorRob (04-05-2021)

----------


## patrickt

Really? We don't have enough nutjobs in the U.S.? I read the article and watched the videos and then looked to see what Passover Christians might be. Aha! We had Westboro Baptists in the U.S. Canada has Passover Christians.

As for fighting the unconstitutional takeover by leftists in the name of COVID, Canada seems to enjoy those dictates as much as do New York, California, Illinois, Michigan, Minnesota, New Jersey, Oregon, and Washington.

Me, I'll back Florida, Georgia, Tennessee, North Dakota and anyone of entity that supports the Constitution and I'll condemn the leftists who want to ban church attendance although I don't go to church. Those same tyrants ban restaurant dining, AA meetings, weddings and funerals.

I am offended when churches or church members want to be exempt from the tyrants dictates because of their religion while willingly watching others suffer.

----------

BooBoo (04-05-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),Quark (04-05-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Really? We don't have enough nutjobs in the U.S.? I read the article and watched the videos and then looked to see what Passover Christians might be. Aha! We had Westboro Baptists in the U.S. Canada has Passover Christians.
> 
> As for fighting the unconstitutional takeover by leftists in the name of COVID, Canada seems to enjoy those dictates as much as do New York, California, Illinois, Michigan, Minnesota, New Jersey, Oregon, and Washington.
> 
> Me, I'll back Florida, Georgia, Tennessee, North Dakota and anyone of entity that supports the Constitution and I'll condemn the leftists who want to ban church attendance although I don't go to church. Those same tyrants ban restaurant dining, AA meetings, weddings and funerals.
> 
> I am offended when churches or church members want to be exempt from the tyrants dictates because of their religion while willingly watching others suffer.


Tell us how you really feel.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Really? We don't have enough nutjobs in the U.S.? I read the article and watched the videos and then looked to see what Passover Christians might be. Aha! We had Westboro Baptists in the U.S. Canada has Passover Christians.
> 
> As for fighting the unconstitutional takeover by leftists in the name of COVID, Canada seems to enjoy those dictates as much as do New York, California, Illinois, Michigan, Minnesota, New Jersey, Oregon, and Washington.
> 
> Me, I'll back Florida, Georgia, Tennessee, North Dakota and anyone of entity that supports the Constitution and I'll condemn the leftists who want to ban church attendance although I don't go to church. Those same tyrants ban restaurant dining, AA meetings, weddings and funerals.
> 
> I am offended when churches or church members want to be exempt from the tyrants dictates because of their religion while willingly watching others suffer.


I was referring to the fact that the pastor blocked the government thugs at the door and that we need more of that here in the US. I was not making a judgement call on the religious views of that pastor. I figured that I would leave that to self-appointed religion experts such as yourself.

----------

Brat (04-06-2021)

----------


## donttread

> *'Unbelievable sick, evil people!' Pastor goes nuclear on 'Nazi' cops*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wnd.com/2021/04/unbeliev...sharingbuttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was in Canada. We need more of this in the US.



Way to be Pastor! I'm sure they'll be back to intimidate but you got your service in.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> BC has been pretty tame in the fascism department compared to other provinces, but they just slapped another big lockdown order on Friday.
>  It's also not lost on me that this and other of these breaches have coincided with religious observances. _Christian ones._


My wife has a friend in Vancouver that said the same thing about lock downs. Can't even go to work.

----------

Brat (04-06-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

It looks like  @El Guapo,  @Northern Rivers, and myself all posted the same story. Like minds, huh?

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),donttread (04-06-2021),El Guapo (04-06-2021),Northern Rivers (04-06-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

I've merged 3 threads on this so I changed the title, @El Guapo. Ordinarily I wouldn't do that.

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> Tell us how you really feel.


You understood that wall of self-contradicting drivel?

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> I've merged 3 threads on this so I changed the title, @El Guapo. Ordinarily I wouldn't do that.


_
S'alright_

----------

Brat (04-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021),darroll (04-07-2021)

----------


## kazenatsu

Let's point out that Calgary/Alberta is probably one of the most conservative regions of Canada. 
You most likely wouldn't even hear of this type of push-back in other regions of Canada.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021)

----------


## Brat

F*CK masks!

----------

darroll (04-07-2021),OneDumbBlonde (04-07-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I've merged 3 threads on this so I changed the title, @El Guapo. Ordinarily I wouldn't do that.


I'm like really butt hurt.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> You understood that wall of self-contradicting drivel?


Not really.

----------

El Guapo (04-06-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> It looks like  @El Guapo,  @Northern Rivers, and myself all posted the same story. Like minds, huh?


We all recognise hard truths that are expressed by heroes.

BTW: I pegged him as "American"...not USA/American. Polish would have been better.....

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2021)

----------


## Wilson2

As soon as people stop playing the game, it will all end and life will go back to normal.    

If everyone just stopped wearing masks, all business owners just opened for business, all employees just went back to work, then this game ends.   Its all in the peoples hands to stop it.    People just have to stop being sheep and obeying lies they know are lies.

----------

Brat (04-07-2021),OneDumbBlonde (04-07-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Let's point out that Calgary/Alberta is probably one of the most conservative regions of Canada. 
> You most likely wouldn't even hear of this type of push-back in other regions of Canada.


Vancouver BC, the most leftist of all the provinces, had an entire restaurant chanting to the government thugs to "GET OUT"...and the thugs quickly slunk away.

Not to hijack the thread, but this is in freaking BC.

: Crowd chants health inspectors out of B.C. restaurant breaking COVID-19 health order | Watch News Videos Online

----------

Brat (04-07-2021)

----------


## kazenatsu

> Vancouver BC, the most leftist of all the provinces, had an entire restaurant chanting to the government thugs to "GET OUT"...and the thugs quickly slunk away.


B.C.'s public safety minister says businesses that continue to keep their indoor dining spaces open in defiance of COVID-19 rules will face consequences as the province works to bring surging infections under control.
The warning from Mike Farnworth comes after a Vancouver restaurant that flouted restrictions by serving patrons indoors was slapped with a closure notice on Saturday, which its owner has indicated she intends to ignore.

"Harassment of enforcement officials will not be tolerated, and closure orders by Vancouver Coastal Health or any other health authority must be respected,'' Farnworth said in a statement.
"There most certainly will be consequences for those openly ignoring and defying orders that are intended to keep British Columbians safe.''
Health inspectors were shouted out of a Vancouver restaurant on Saturday by patrons dining indoors in contravention of public health orders.

Corduroy Restaurant on Cornwall Avenue in Kitsilano has continued to serve patrons indoors and has been slapped with a closure notice, but its owner suggests she will reopen after restocking on food.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/crowd-chants-get-out-to-health-inspectors-1.5975509

----------


## Brat

I LOVE this Pastor!

----------

darroll (04-07-2021),OneDumbBlonde (04-07-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> B.C.'s public safety minister says businesses that continue to keep their indoor dining spaces open in defiance of COVID-19 rules will face consequences as the province works to bring surging infections under control.
> The warning from Mike Farnworth comes after a Vancouver restaurant that flouted restrictions by serving patrons indoors was slapped with a closure notice on Saturday, which its owner has indicated she intends to ignore.
> 
> "Harassment of enforcement officials will not be tolerated, and closure orders by Vancouver Coastal Health or any other health authority must be respected,'' Farnworth said in a statement.
> "There most certainly will be consequences for those openly ignoring and defying orders that are intended to keep British Columbians safe.''
> Health inspectors were shouted out of a Vancouver restaurant on Saturday by patrons dining indoors in contravention of public health orders.
> 
> Corduroy Restaurant on Cornwall Avenue in Kitsilano has continued to serve patrons indoors and has been slapped with a closure notice, but its owner suggests she will reopen after restocking on food.
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/crowd-chants-get-out-to-health-inspectors-1.5975509


Yeah. Fascists have their weapons, as history has shown. Of course they will be targeted...and it's not like they haven't been intimidating citizens, threatening citizens, fear mongering citizens and stripping citizens of rights for decades in this country, fining business and citizens - so - let the fascists do what fascists do, and I hope it blows up bigger than their fascism can contain.

----------

